# Fat32 zu NTFS konvertieren



## Kurt Cobain (8. Februar 2007)

Tach

Also ich will meine Festplatte von Fat32 nach NTFS konvertieren, weil ich mit Fat32 keine 
.rar Dateien entpacken kann, die über 4GB groß sind 

Jetzt geb ich in der Shell folgendes ein:
*convert e: /FS:NTFS*
dann kommt:
*Geben Sie die aktuelle Volumenbezeichnung für das Laufwerk E: ein:*
Was heißt das?
Was muss ich eingeben?

Wenn ich Enter drücke kommt:
*Es wurde eine unzulässige Volumenbezeichnung angegeben.*

hoff Ihr könnt mir helfen


Gruß Ich


----------



## fanste (8. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich mich jetz nicht täusche, dass ist das einfach der Name des Laufwerks. Musst nur in den Arbeitsplatz wechseln und dort nachschauen, wie das Laufwerk e:\ heißt. Diesen Namen musst du dann nur dort eintippen.


----------



## michaelwengert (8. Februar 2007)

Gib einfach mal im Shell wenn du unter dem Hauptverzeichnis bist "dir" ein.
Ganz oben steht dann da der Name des Laufwerks bzw "Volume in Laufwerk C: hat keine Bezeichnung." (hier bei mir). Dann must glaub nur Enter drücken oder ein Leerzeichen machen.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (8. Februar 2007)

OK danke erstmal.

Hab in Arbeitsplatz gekuckt, und den Namen eingegeben.
Dann kommt:
*CONVERT kann nicht ausgeführt werden, da das Volumen bon einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird. Die bereitstellung des Volumens muss erst aufgehoben werden.
ALLE OFFENEN BEZÜGE AUF DIESES VOLUMEN SIND DANN UNGÜLTIG.
Möchten sie die bereitstellung des Volumens aufheben? (J/N)*
Dann hab ich ja eingegeben
Dann kommt:
*Bereitstellung des Volumens aufgehoben. Alle offenen Bezüge auf dieses Volumen sind ungültig*
Danach werden die Ordner überprüft
Dann kommt:
*Auf diesem Volumen sind möglicherweise Inkonsistenzen. Führen Sie CHKDSK aus.
Die konvertierung ist fehlgeschlagen.
E: wurde nicht in NTFS konvertiert*

Un was nun?


Gruß Ich


----------



## michaelwengert (8. Februar 2007)

Ich würde mal CHKDSK laufen lassen.

Und das Convert-Tool in der Eingabeaufforderung starten und nicht im Windows


----------



## MrSpock (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo michaelwengert

Wenn du das laufwerk E:\ un deinem PC von FAT 32 auf NTFS convertirenmochtes würde ich dir empfehlen dies nur im notfall über den befehl convert zu machen. NTFS Filesystem hat seit der version 3.2 (NT4SP1) soganate "distributet File alocation Tables" Was eigentlich eine art INDEX der HD ist. Dieser space fur den index wird beim erstelllen der Partition ermittelt und reserviert. wenn du aber ein FAT 32 Volume konvertierts sind diese nicht mehr optional paltziert und du verliest preformance.

Falls es nicht anderst geht wegen platzmangel usw. würde ich den parameter "/V" migeben dieser gibt dir dan aufsfühliche informationen mit.

am besten den PC mit "F8" beim booten im abgesicherten modus staren (damit du die MS HD Treiber geladen hast). dan diesen string eingeben "convert e: /fs:ntfs /v" in der cmd (start -> run -> cmd ). dan sollte es eigentlich klapen.

WICHTIG : Alle daten auf dem zu Konvertierenden vollume können werlohren gehen allso Backup, backup, backup 

Gruss Koni


----------



## DerAndy678 (1. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar schon älter das Thema, aber ich möchte trotzdem nochmal einen Tipp dazu abgeben.

Wenn andere Programme oder Laufwerke momentan auf das zu konvertierende Laufwerk zugreifen, fragt Windows nach, ob diese Zugriffe gewaltsam beendet werden sollen. Falls Sie unsicher sind, antworten Sie hier immer mit "N" [Eingabetaste].

Ist es nicht möglich, dass Windows exklusiven Zugriff auf das umzuwandelnde Laufwerk erhalten kann, weil andere Prozesse gleichzeitig laufen, folgt die Frage, ob beim nächsten Neustart des Computers die Konvertierung durchgeführt werden soll. Hier antworten Sie bitte mit "J" [Eingabetaste] und starten anschließen den Rechner neu.

Nachdem die Konvertierung abgeschlossen ist, sollten Sie unbedingt eine Defragmentierung des Laufwerks durchführen (Start ->> Alle Programme ->> Zubehör ->> Systemprogramme). Durch das Umwandeln und der damit verbundenen Verschiebung von Speicherblöcken ist die Festplatte nach der Konvertierung sehr stark fragmentiert. Um wieder die volle Leistung zur Verfügung zu haben, ist die Defragmentierung also von Bedeutung.


----------

